# Another topic about dogs eating grass...



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, the dogs got fish again last night, and Amaya ate it all for the third time in a row (YAY!), well, when I let her out of the crate and into the backyard, the first thing she did was run to a little patch of grass, stuck her legs out, then stuck her nose in between, and started to rub, like her teeth were bothering her. Then she started to nibble on the grass, kind of like grasping it and pulling back, like it was floss.

So I was wondering, could it be possible that dogs eat grass after they've eaten raw to get out small pieces of bone fragments of whatever that could be lodged in there?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

xxshaelxx said:


> So I was wondering, could it be possible that dogs eat grass after they've eaten raw to get out small pieces of bone fragments of whatever that could be lodged in there?


No I don't think so. Most dog's teeth are designed so that things don't get stuck there. However I guess its possible for a tiny fishbone to get stuck somewhere in her mouth.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sometimes, Aspen will get up from his bed and go out to the lawn and start grazing like a cow! 

I don't think he's ever gotten something stuck in between his teeth...


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

lol. Okay, just wondering. I've noticed that sometimes my dogs will paw at their mouths after a meal. Figured I'd throw it out there as a thought. XP


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

To me, that would indicate that there is something irratating her mouth, either inside or out. Does she do it only after eating fish or does it matter what she just ate? Perhaps she is just trying to rub the fish taste off? :smile:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

My Boston always rubs his face after eating as well, but it looks more like he's trying to wipe the gunk off his face from the food. lol He's so dainty you know.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Bailey and Emmy both "clean" their faces after eating by rubbing their faces into whatever is soft and close by. Usually a couch, dog bed or patch of grass.


----------

